# Kühlerfrage - Heatpipes, eine warme CPU und zu wenig Ahnung



## BenGunn! (19. April 2011)

*Kühlerfrage - Heatpipes, eine warme CPU und zu wenig Ahnung*

Tag zusammen,

sagt mal - wie herum gehören Heatpipes, wenn man ein senkrecht stehendes Board hat? 

Bei meinem Kühler (Prolimatech Samuel 17) sind sie c-förmig gebogen, mit einem längeren Ende an den Kühllamellen. Die schauen im Moment nach hinten (sind also waagerecht, so wie es soll, oder?) und die Kühlleistung ist bescheiden. (Prime 95 muss ich nach 4 minuten mit 75 Grad an dem i5 2500k abbrechen; erlaubt sind 72 laut Intel)

Wenn ich den Kühler nun drehe sammelt sich doch die Flüssigkeit unverdampft entweder in den langen Enden am Kühlkörper (Enden schauen nach unten) oder im Bogen (Enden schauen nach oben, was mir weniger "falsch" erscheint), oder bin ich da bezüglich der Funktionsweise der Pipes irgendwie falsch gewickelt? Wie "voll" sind die denn? Zur Hälfte?
Den Kühler drehen könnte die Kühlleistung verbessern, weil dann der vordere Gehäuselüfter seitlich ein wenig zwischen die Lamellen pusten kann - die Lüftstömung im Gehäuse soll ja von vorne nach hinten...

Wie herum gehört denn der Kühler? Und wie verbessere ich die Kühlleistung? Jemand eine Idee und idealerweise ein wenig Ahnung?


----------



## Kaktus (19. April 2011)

*AW: Kühlerfrage - Heatpipes, eine warme CPU und zu wenig Ahnung*

Du bist falsch gewickelt. Es ist völlig gleich wie er montiert wird. Die Heatpipes arbeiten immer richtig. Ich hatte das mal ausprobiert mit einigen Kühlern und es spielt überhaupt keine Rolle wie die Heatpipe verläuft. Ich spar mir jetzt einfach das komplette Prinzip einer Heatpipe zu erklären... das wäre ein längerer Text. Aber du hast nicht so ganz die richtige Vorstellung der Funktionsweise.


----------



## ghostadmin (19. April 2011)

*AW: Kühlerfrage - Heatpipes, eine warme CPU und zu wenig Ahnung*

Läuft deine CPU denn im Standardtakt?

Den Kühler musst du einfach so montieren wie du am Board Platz hast. Dem Kühler selbst ist die Lage in welcher er eingebaut ist recht egal. Heatpipes funktionieren einfach gesagt in jeder Lage. 

PS: Die 75° sind übrigens noch völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Kaktus (19. April 2011)

*AW: Kühlerfrage - Heatpipes, eine warme CPU und zu wenig Ahnung*

Eigentlich ist das bei der CPU zu viel. Was für ein Lüfter sitzt den draufß Wie ist der Airflow? Die CPU hat ja nur 95W TDP oder hast du sie übertaktet?


----------



## X6Sixcore (19. April 2011)

*AW: Kühlerfrage - Heatpipes, eine warme CPU und zu wenig Ahnung*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Läuft deine CPU denn im Standardtakt?
> 
> Den Kühler musst du einfach so montieren wie du am Board Platz hast. Dem Kühler selbst ist die Lage in welcher er eingebaut ist recht egal. *Heatpipes funktionieren einfach gesagt in jeder Lage*.
> 
> PS: Die 75° sind übrigens noch völlig in Ordnung.


 

Dann habe ich mich bei den Beiträgen zu Prolimatechs MK-13 (GraKa-Kühler) aber gründlichst verlesen...

Just my 2 Cents...

MfG


----------



## ghostadmin (19. April 2011)

*AW: Kühlerfrage - Heatpipes, eine warme CPU und zu wenig Ahnung*

Dann lass mal noch mal 2 Cent springen und sag auch was du gelesen hast.


----------



## BenGunn! (19. April 2011)

*AW: Kühlerfrage - Heatpipes, eine warme CPU und zu wenig Ahnung*

Okay - Heatpipe Orientierung egal? Hmmm, erklär' mal! Die Tester (wie gut die auch immer informiert sind) sind sich da eher uneinig: 

- "Wenn der Kühler hängend betrieben wird, muss darauf geachtet werden, dass die Heatpipes im Idealfall horizontal verlaufen." aus DeXgo - Prolimatech Samuel 17 Luftkhlung-Review / Testbericht (Seite 4)

- "Aber sollte der Kühler in einem normalen PC verbaut werden, wo das  Mainboard naturgemäß hängt, dann ist die Einbauposition des Samuel 17  ganz wichtig. Die Abschlußspitzen der Heatpipes dürfen hier in keinem  Fall in Richtung Fussboden zeigen, weil die Heatpipes sonst gegen die  Schwerkraft arbeiten, was deutliche Lieistungseinbußen zur Folge hätte  (letztes Bild, rote Pfeile). Also den  Kühler bitte immer horizontal und niemals vertikal einbauen, zumindest  nicht so vertikal, das die Abschlußkappen der Heatpipes nach unten in  Richtung Fussboden zeigen." aus PC-Experience Reviews : | Prolimatech Samuel 17 CPU-Kühler


Mein Airflow kommt von dem "SilenX iXtrema Pro LED" - ist wie angedeutet aktuell eine Notlösung, weil der vorgesehene Lüfter defekt war. Aber der ist wohl ganz okay, macht laut bios 1600upm (ungeregelt, weil 3 pin) und soll laut Hersteller 72 cfm und nach diesem Test 52-55 cfm bringen. (Fan Roundup : 120 mm Fan Roundup, Part 2: 1350 RPM or Higher Rotation Speed. Page 11 - X-bit labs)
Das sollte also nicht das Problem sein, auch wenn es sicher besser geht. Ach ja, übertaktet habe ich den i5 2500k nicht (zumindest wenn man diesen turbo boost nicht als übertakten sieht, so 10 oder 15% mehr fsb wollte ich ihm aber eigentlich schon geben...)
Nun kann der Lüfter nicht ganz frei "einatmen", weil da in dem kleinen Silverstone Gehäuse das Netzteil drüber ist (drum auch der flache Kühler), aber der 1,6cm breite Spalt sollte als Zuluft eigentlich reichen.

Eigentlich sollte der ja auch standardmäßig mit weniger upm unterwegs sein! Ohne Last ist die cpu bereits 40-45 Grad warm, das Mainboard (Mb temp im bios) gerade mal 30.  
In den Kühler Tests erreichen die viel niedrigere Temperaturen - es sollte also "was drin" sein.


----------



## Ossiracer (19. April 2011)

*AW: Kühlerfrage - Heatpipes, eine warme CPU und zu wenig Ahnung*

du könntest testweise den lüfter umdrehen, so dass er zum NT bläst (wenn der NT-Lüfter richtung CPU zeigt) und schaun, ob du bessere temps hast


----------



## BenGunn! (19. April 2011)

*AW: Kühlerfrage - Heatpipes, eine warme CPU und zu wenig Ahnung*

Das ist ein interessanter Gedanke... Das werde ich mal testen, guter Tipp. 

Vorher, mit meinem intel e8400 und dem silverstone nt01 kühler, der passiv direkt unter dem Netzteil war und seine Luftzirkulation durch die angesaugte Netzteil-Luft bekam, war das Prinzip ähnlich. Nur klebte der halt direkt drunter - war halt dafür gemacht. Mit der Kühlleistung war ich einigermaßen zufrieden, der Prozesseor hatte aber auch nur 65W statt 95W wie mein jetziger.


----------



## Kaktus (19. April 2011)

*AW: Kühlerfrage - Heatpipes, eine warme CPU und zu wenig Ahnung*

@BenGunn!
Ich bin selbst Tester für Kühler auf Planet3Dnow und hab im letzten Jahr etwas über 70 Kühler in der Hand gehabt. Irgendwann kam auch mal die Frage wie die Lage der Heatpipes am Besten sein soll. Also hab ich mal ein paar Kühler zur Hand genommen... Prolimatech Samuel 17 war ebenfalls dabei. Stehend, alle seitlichen Lagen und auf dem Kopf Stehend hab ich getestet. einziger Unterschied in der Leistung war auf dem Kopf stehend..... stolze 1° waren die Temps schlechter.... und das war eher darauf zurück zu führen das hier der Kühler durch die hängende Lage minimal weniger Anpressdruck hat. 
Man sollte weniger vermuten und denken und mehr probieren, dann würde man nicht so oft über etwas diskutieren müssen.  Im übrigen, wer sich um 1° hin oder her einen Kopf macht, sollte bedenken das auch das beste Testsystem eine bestimmte Fehlerquote hat.


----------



## X6Sixcore (19. April 2011)

*AW: Kühlerfrage - Heatpipes, eine warme CPU und zu wenig Ahnung*

@ghostadmin: Prolimatech schreibt wohl (war halt so zu lesen), dass man den MK-13 nicht in genau der Einbaulage betreiben soll bzw. empfiehlt dies nicht zu tun, wie es z. B. in einem Silverstone FT03 nötig ist, also wenn die Karte mit ihren Ports nach oben im Gehäuse steht.

Nagel mich nicht drauf fest, aber da waren meiner Meinung nach auch ein paar Erfahrungsberichte dabei, die das untermauert haben.

Hier im Forum übrigens. (Ist mein einziges Computerforum).

Is halt schon zwei/drei Wochen her - und da ich meinen Kopf auch auf Arbeit benutzen muss, kann ich mir solche Sachen halt nicht ewig in allen Details merken, deshalb sorry für die Ungenauigkeiten.

Gut, mag sein, dass der Effekt bei GraKas stärker zu Tage tritt als bei CPUs, werden ja auch mal schnell "etwas" heißer als solche...


----------



## Kaktus (19. April 2011)

*AW: Kühlerfrage - Heatpipes, eine warme CPU und zu wenig Ahnung*

Es kann auch gut sein das beim MK13 andere Heatpipes verwendet werden als bei CPU-Kühlern. Was viele vergessen... Heatpipe ist nicht gleich Heatpipe


----------



## X6Sixcore (19. April 2011)

*AW: Kühlerfrage - Heatpipes, eine warme CPU und zu wenig Ahnung*

Is'n Argument.


----------



## BenGunn! (19. April 2011)

*AW: Kühlerfrage - Heatpipes, eine warme CPU und zu wenig Ahnung*

Hey Kaktus,

probieren werde ich auch - leider muss ich ja immer wirklich alles komplett zerlegen, da der Kühler nur mit ausgebauten Mainboard zu montieren ist. Da freut man sich über jede Drehrichtung, die man nicht testen muss! Und wenn Du sagst, es ist eher wurscht, muss ich wohl nach anderen Fehlerquellen suchen, denn okay sind die Temperaturen nicht.

So zum Spaß habe ich die Prolimatech Leute angemailt mit der Frage... Und sogar eine Antwort bekommen! Aber leider, naja, sie ist nur begrenzt hilfreich... Seht selbst:
"Thank you for your email.
The heatpipes work better if you have the case stood. In this case,  
VGA card will be parallel with the ground.

Best regards,
Minna Yu
Prolimatech"

Jaah, das ist interessant, aber doch quatsch, oder? Naja, hilft jedenfalls nicht.

Wobei... - Apropos testen ohne auszubauen... Ob ich nachher, wenn ich zu hause bin, den Computer einfach mal auf den Kopf stelle? Oder auf die Seite lege? Das ist ja besser als ein Schwerkraft-Modifizierungs-Feld... Ich versuch das mal und gebe Bericht über Temperaturen.

Gruß, BG


----------



## Kaktus (19. April 2011)

*AW: Kühlerfrage - Heatpipes, eine warme CPU und zu wenig Ahnung*

Die Minna Yu ist nur für PR und Support (in Bezug auf Rückgänge) zuständig. Die kann dir auch nur sagen was sie aus der Technik gesagt bekommt  Ahnung hat sie nicht.


----------



## BenGunn! (20. April 2011)

*AW: Kühlerfrage - Heatpipes, eine warme CPU und zu wenig Ahnung*

So, nun mal harte Zahlen auf den Tisch des Hauses:

Eine professionelle Testreihe sieht anders aus und um statistische Stichproben-Größen habe ich mich auch nich geschert aber was solls - ich suche nach Niveauveränderung und nicht ein Grad rauf oder runter...

1. Test: Gehäuse aufrecht frei stehend, Heatpipes waagerecht und nach hinten offen
Start: 37 Grad (idle), *Ende nach 5 Minuten: 69 Grad *(höchster der 4 Kerne, ist irgendwie immer Kern #3)

2. Test: Gehäuse aufrecht im Schreibtisch stehend (im Schrank, Tür offen, hinten Belüftung), Heatpipes waagerecht und nach hinten offen
Start: 38 Grad (idle), *Ende nach 5 Minuten: 71 Grad *

3. Test: Gehäuse auf dem Gesicht liegend (Lüfter sind frei) frei stehend, Heatpipes senkrecht nach oben offen
Start: 38 Grad (idle), *Ende nach 5 Minuten: 69 Grad *

4. Test: Gehäuse aufrecht frei stehend, Heatpipes waagerecht und nach hinten offen
CPU Lüfter umgedreht (saugend, zum Netzteil pustend), Netzteil umgedreht (liegt 1,6 cm über dem CPU Lüfter und saugt aus dem Gehäuse und von der CPU)
Start: 34 Grad (idle), *Ende nach 5 Minuten: 59 Grad*, nach 10 Minuten 57 Grad

Das ist etwas unerwartet. Drehen ändert praktisch gar nichts (man hat's mir ja gesagt), den Computer im Schrank stehen zu haben verschlechtert die Temperaturen (oh Wunder) ein wenig. Aber richtig was bringen tuts erst, wenn man das Netzteil zur Strömungs-Optimireung im Gehäuse nutzt und den Lüfter durch den Kühler ansaugen lässt.
Dennoch bin ich von den sehr guten Temperaturen, die in den Vergleichstests erzielt werden noch deutlich entfernt - aber zumindest "aus dem roten Bereich" heraus. Unter 60 Grad unter Dauerlast sind sicherlich ganz okay.

Naja, so wird es wohl bleiben - ein anständiger CPU-Lüfter noch und vielleicht noch mal die eine oder andere Variante ausprobieren (z.B. den Gehäuselüfter hinten mal ausschalten und voll auf "Abluft über Netzteil" setzen)

Gruß, BG


----------



## Kaktus (20. April 2011)

*AW: Kühlerfrage - Heatpipes, eine warme CPU und zu wenig Ahnung*

Ich sage doch... selbst testen und weniger auf das gelabber hören


----------

